# Fishy Business Charters????



## txmonster (Oct 17, 2008)

anyone know how to get in contact with david hester?? or ne other capt. that can put me on some trout


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

(757) 816-6375

He's on here as surf rat.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> (757) 816-6375
> 
> He's on here as surf rat.


Hester is a part time guide that stays booked up, I on the other hand support my family as a full time charter captain and have 23 years of experience in the Elizabeth river and fastly approaching the 100 mark for trout over 12lbs. Check it out . Righttidecharters. com Thanks Capt. Blake. 757-373-6034 Our prices will not be beat. opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

oh wow....i mean, OH WOW!!!! know who to hook up with up there...had to look at that pic. like 4times already


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow..looks like some great eating right there!


----------

